

Snowball Debuts a Unified Inbox for All Your Messaging Apps - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/08/snowball-debuts-a-unified-inbox-for-all-your-messaging-apps

======
hashtag
This is different how from all the chat aggregators that existed since the 90s
except for the fact that it supports SMS type apps and chat?

Not only that but not working for iOS and being solely at the mercy of so many
integrations seems like a difficult model to sustain.

